# No more orders under 10



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

I had a jerk order food from 13 miles away and no tip and then asked if I will deliver to his room. Lol. I'm surprised he didn't ask for a bj while I'm there. Can't these people order closer to their hotel or at least tip. I am done with any order less than 10 bucks. I will be cherry picking everything for now on.

As I said in a previous post I don't know how everyone can make money on a order long term.The guy probably was charged alot since it was far away so he decided no tip. This whole thing will collapse eventually. I already threw my Postmates card away and won't drive for them again.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

13miles with no tip get me less than $5 with GH, I'd decline right away.


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

Yeppers... GH is FOOKIN up bigtime... dumb company to say the least. I'm just riding it out..

There getting desperate because merchants are dropping them.. it creates a poor customer and driver experience.

I'm so sick of no tip and app delivery customers too!

Gig companies need to implement a service fee of $5 or 20% which ever is greater.

Do away with the tipping language... charge a delivery fee for the company and pay us a base pay and guarantee us the service fee... considering the fact that we have the right to reject these offers. We are not employees. It might filter out some customers that would otherwise not place a small order, but in the end it would clean up the service.

They've ruined the experience so bad because they don't understand how to retain customers through ultimate customer service!

Not to mention they piss off merchants royally when orders don't get picked up. They shoot themselves in the foot. If we were employees then yes we would not be able to reject orders because it would cost us our job.

The law the law!! the reject button has to be there no matter how hard they try to trick you in to losing money and doing shitty offers!


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Ummm PM orders don't tip right away, sometimes it takes days to show up on your app


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

My last 3 orders on pm was 3.. 3.50.. and 4.25. not one of them tipped. It was 2 weeks ago. I threw my card away. At least with gh I know what I'm getting and if I get screwed with a 13 mile run at least it wasn't for 4 bucks


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

#lowpaynoway


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

1776abe said:


> My last 3 orders on pm was 3.. 3.50.. and 4.25. not one of them tipped. It was 2 weeks ago. I threw my card away. At least with gh I know what I'm getting and if I get screwed with a 13 mile run at least it wasn't for 4 bucks


I stopped doing PM due to the fact that the vast majority of restaurants make you order when you get there. Not going to wait at a pizza place on a Saturday night for half an hour for a pizza to deliver 1.5 miles to some lazy millennial on the 4th floor


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Impossible whopper- good burger, surprised , tastes like reg whopper ?


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

My cutoff is $5. Ever since GH changed their pay model, I get a few $4-$5 offers daily. Nope, not doing it.

The good news? After a lull at the beginning of summer, it's picking back up. Drove 6 hours yesterday and it was pretty much non-stop. Ended up averaging ~$15/hr. which is fine when I'm driving my 40mpg car. Can't wait until school starts again.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

dlearl476 said:


> My cutoff is $5. Ever since GH changed their pay model, I get a few $4-$5 offers daily. Nope, not doing it.
> 
> The good news? After a lull at the beginning of summer, it's picking back up. Drove 6 hours yesterday and it was pretty much non-stop. Ended up averaging ~$15/hr. which is fine when I'm driving my 40mpg car. Can't wait until school starts again.


Woo hoo!!!!

+$10 means more money and less miles!

I'll sit and wait, I have a laptop and a nintendo switch with Zelda BOTW!!!


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I'll sit and wait, I have a laptop and a nintendo switch with Zelda BOTW!!!


What do you make, about $40 bucks a day lol


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> What do you make, about $40 bucks a day lol


Lolz!!! It's slow right now! normal days are $60...$80...occasionally $140...it really depends on the day...


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

dlearl476 said:


> My cutoff is $5. Ever since GH changed their pay model, I get a few $4-$5 offers daily. Nope, not doing it.
> 
> The good news? After a lull at the beginning of summer, it's picking back up. Drove 6 hours yesterday and it was pretty much non-stop. Ended up averaging ~$15/hr. which is fine when I'm driving my 40mpg car. Can't wait until school starts again.


15? is that after gas and expenses?


----------

